# Poll for drivers who can do X, Select and XL



## AcuraDrvr (Jul 11, 2018)

Which of the two higher priced service options gives you more rides? 3-month poll...

Also, if you have the time and care to add commentary, could you please share your market, car type and maybe some insight into roughly what percentage of your rides break down to XL vs. Premier vs. X?

I currently drive in the Tampa, Florida market in a 2010 Acura RL and do approximately 95% X rides, which means very little Premier. 

We are thinking of doing the household vehicle shuffle and am considering getting something that will cover all three categories and also do family-type "big stuff" hauling when necessary, so the Acura may have to go... Anyway, any constructive input appreciated.


----------



## AcuraDrvr (Jul 11, 2018)

LOL... popular topic, eh?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If you're already planning on doing it for your personal reasons then just do it. The Acura RDX should fit your needs and you already have experience with Acuras, if XL doesnt quiet work out you still needed a bigger vehicle for the family right? Just plan on making no additional $ then what you currently make with X and Select, if you do end up with plenty of XL that it increases your earnings then consider it gravy.

And if You already know Select sucks, then get yourself something like i have: a Hyundai Santa Fe, or a Kia Sorento... They last forever and are more affordable to repair if something goes wrong.

I drove Select in Atlanta in a CTS, XL in Dallas in a Hyundai Santa Fe. 

XL > Select but all markets vary greatly .


----------

